# defining terms



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

Well I finally got time to try my new router. Tried out the plung on a free hand sign with some hand drawn letters.

I used some scrap and the layout went ok but then I got out the router. I defined a number of the terms I heard on the site; dust control (blowing the sawdust out of the way dosn't work so well), setting depth ( the outlining bit and the bigger bit wern't at quite the same height....oops), router stability (I can shure see what the skis are for), making firewood...about all the first effort is good for.

But hey, at least I was making sawdust. Beats mowing the lawns and painting the house.

Got my parts from Rousseau that where missing on the table I bought. They sent them for free. Awsome customer service from Andy at Rousseau. My centering jig will be in Tuesday and I should get it mouted next week.

Need to make some crown molding to beef up a hat rack with shelf I am making for the wife. Hopefully not to much firewood as it is birdseye maple.

Happy Memorial Day to everybody!!!!

Mike R


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Congrats!*



awoodnut said:


> Well I finally got time to try my new router. Tried out the plung on a free hand sign with some hand drawn letters.
> 
> I used some scrap and the layout went ok but then I got out the router. I defined a number of the terms I heard on the site; dust control (blowing the sawdust out of the way dosn't work so well), setting depth ( the outlining bit and the bigger bit wern't at quite the same height....oops), router stability (I can shure see what the skis are for), making firewood...about all the first effort is good for.
> 
> ...


Welcome, and glad that you got to use the new router. Happy Memotial day to you as well. Now that you have used the router, How did it feel? Thanks for the post, and have a great day!:agree:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like you have a good day planned, I plan to go down and prep somemore oak for some shop projects.


----------

